# Worth?



## spoker (Jun 30, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 30, 2016)

About $100, IM VERY INTERESTED...lolololol...Just kidding man, thats a great find! beautiful bike.


----------



## spoker (Jun 30, 2016)

i havent bought it yet trin to figure out value,dont know about the oldies


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 30, 2016)

Check this out. http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/24-frame-iver-johnson-racer.70476/#post-592020   Seems like its gotta be worth well over a grand if not 2? Heck I dont know though man.


----------



## spoker (Jun 30, 2016)

early cwc ill pass!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 30, 2016)

Whats early CWC?


----------



## spoker (Jul 1, 2016)

Thought 2 b the boyhood bike of charley manson!


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 1, 2016)

Depends all on what the badge says!!


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 1, 2016)

spoker said:


> Thought 2 b the boyhood bike of charley manson!



Maybe if it was a hand-me-down from his grandfather.


----------



## thatonejohn (Jul 1, 2016)

It's a Cleveland


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 1, 2016)

thatonejohn said:


> It's a Cleveland




Should have a Model number at the top of the badge.

I guess this will help tell us its value.  I wonder if it's a #24


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 1, 2016)

I would've guessed a Sterling-Built Like a Watch!


----------



## spoker (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## spoker (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Jul 6, 2016)

It's in Nice shape whatever it is.....


----------



## spoker (Jul 11, 2016)

corbettclassics said:


> Should have a Model number at the top of the badge.
> 
> I guess this will help tell us its value.  I wonder if it's a #24



its a number 22 does that shed any light on the year,value,etc?


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 11, 2016)

May not be the #22 shown but it does show the #22 on the drawing of the badge.  This is all I have
right now and hope you enjoy this.. ( 1896 )


----------



## spoker (Jul 11, 2016)

sold for $800.00 plius fees


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 11, 2016)

Not a bad price.  I'm guessing $950 after fees.


----------



## spoker (Jul 12, 2016)

15 percent buyers fee 7.5 sales tax


----------



## olderthandirt (Jul 12, 2016)

if you remove the seatpost there may be a note from charlie stuck down in there ! my old victor had a roll of hundred dollar bills in it ! i like to never got them out and even then they were real hard to spend being over 120 years old  but the coin collectors went crazy for them


----------

